# Viking



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I wonder where Andy "The Viking" Fordham gets his watch straps from; did you see the size of that guys wrists?

(He is the new BDO World Darts Champion)


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Don't know, but I wouldn't argue with him about his choice of watch









MIKE..


----------



## FrankC (Nov 3, 2003)

It looks home made to me, most likley a dog collar off a Dobermann
















Frank


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I didn't watch much of the darts this year but from the brief glimpses it looked like a gold datejust on a gold expander to me but it looks completley different in that picture.

Do high and mighty do watch straps?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Apparently Fordham has 25 bottles of lager and a couple of double brandys before a game to get him "into the zone" .... thats my type of sport


----------

